# packers/steelers??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I live in the Chicago area so I was bummed when the Bears lost to Green Bay and blew their chance to go to the super bowl. So now, being the life long Bear fan that I am, and with Green Bay being our biggest rival, I have to say Go Steelers! 

So who ya rootin for 'Green Bay'
'Steelers'
or
'I don't care' LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't care/didn't even know today WAS the super bowl! LOL
Although I kinda wish I was going to a super bowl party so I could see the commercials!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

lol IDK what team to go for...but all I know is my favorite thing about today is the puppy bowl on animal planet!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

the puppy bowl is very cute.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Being a die hard Redskins fan.... I'm going with Green Bay....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

GREEN BAY!!! I have an uncle who is 10 yrs older than me, so he was like my big brother. We used to watch football games together, and Green Bay was his favorite team. So, GB is my sentimental favorite, and I guess I have to go with green (JETS fan).


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

From WI, so gotta be a Packer Backer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

graciesmum said:


> From WI, so gotta be a Packer Backer.


 I love the photo! 
I am so full I'll I did was eat for hours .


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Darn..the wrong team won LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am like others - checked out the Puppy Bowl. The commentary is always good for a chuckle.


----------



## Culleny (Jan 6, 2011)

Steelers but they lost. At least the Superbowl party was tons of fun!


----------

